
Cash is a fact, profit is an opinion (2011) - tosh
https://mondaynote.com/cash-is-a-fact-profit-is-an-opinion-b90b8fb2d089
======
barnabee
As an accountant once told me: “Revenue is vanity, profit is sanity, cash is
king”

